# Help with Splash-Back Care



## BrightwellB (Jul 5, 2011)

So I'm fairly new to owning poison dart frogs and I've had 2 splash backs since mid December. Both are very active and have fed easily. Recently one of them has been staying in the coconut hut or in the water dish for the most part and not feeding as heavily. I'm not sure if this is due to the hotter weather in my area or if something is wrong with the frog. Thanks for the help


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

whats the temp in the tank? what is the temp in the hut, and the range through out the enclosure?


----------



## BrightwellB (Jul 5, 2011)

The temp in the tank ranges from mid to upper 70's and sometimes low low 80's and the hut is on the cooler side of my tank which is a 10 gallon tank, so the hut probly stays around mid to upper 70's


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

has the frog started loosing weight yet, or have you just started watching? might be time to pull the from and throw in a Q. tank.


----------



## BrightwellB (Jul 5, 2011)

He seems a bit skinnier than the other frog, but the other frog chows down often. But I'm not sure what exactly to look for if they are too skinny cuz I'm still new to this. I do not own a quarantine tank but is there anything special to owning one or should I just get another 10 gallon and new substrate and huts and plants for it? What are the signs for if the frog is too skinny? By it's back legs the body seems to like arch to what seems like it's got a tail if that makes sense but his sides aren't sucked in or anything. Hopefully my description doesn't confuse you too much


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

hahaha pictures


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

At the very least you should set up a separate temp tank for the afflicted one, it could be stress from its cagemate.Many frogs that don't feel well spend excessive amounts of time in the water.


----------



## BrightwellB (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll post pictures when I get home from work and the soonest I'd be able to get a separate tank to get him in would be Thursday but hopefully I can go sooner than that


----------



## BrightwellB (Jul 5, 2011)

So the frog seems to be eating more. He seems to be plumping up and doing better. I'm just curious as to if everyones frogs have a set time they go off and sleep/hide?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

BrightwellB said:


> So the frog seems to be eating more. He seems to be plumping up and doing better. I'm just curious as to if everyones frogs have a set time they go off and sleep/hide?


Good to hear.

Yes, mine all have their own time to go to sleep. I used to think they were trained to my turning off the lights. Turns out that they trained me to turn off the lights on their time, lol.


----------



## auratusross (Jan 3, 2011)

My 3 orange splashbacks when younger (between 4 to 9 months old) used to climb the back tree fern panel and sleep in a row together tucked in a gap between the top of the tree fern panel and the roof of the viv. They would do this every night guaranteed, around an hour or so before lights went off. Some times one would time it closer and only a few minutes before lights went out would climb up.(but always before) Now they are around a year old and are larger and i no longer see them sleeping there any more. They sleep separately..... 1 in a seed pod on the floor, another in a hut high up in the viv and the other has taken a liking to the gap between the panel and roof on the left side of the viv, which seems a very tight squeeze now! Only rarely will i see 2 together sleeping. If so it will be the hut or seed pod. It is no longer guaranteed they will be in there "spots" before lights out but it is usually straight after they will go there if so... Maybe there just bolder as adults and felt safer together young. Never seen any fighting and are fine around each other throughout the day still....all the best Ross


----------



## BrightwellB (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok cool cuz they used to both hit the hay at about the same time and now one goes to bed earlier and gets up earlier than the other


----------

